# Conversation vidéo/audio MAC<->PC



## Mister_OS (9 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Quels sont les logiciels qui existent pour établir une messagerie instantanée avec audio et/ou vidéo entre un PC (os: XP)  et un MAC( os: OSX).

Voilà pour le moment l'état des lieux que j'ai pu établir:
  - Avec MSN messenger: pas d'audio ni de vidéo possible côté MAC (par contre côté PC ok)
  - Avec Ichat et AIM 5.5 , a priori, seule la vidéoconférence est possible, pas d'audio seul. Et il faut absolument que le mac ait une webcam.

Existe t-il d'autres logiciel plus efficaces ? (sans passer par virtuel PC ...) ou Comment faire ???

Merci


----------



## Arthemus (9 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenu sur MacG

 Le point que tu soulèves est à mes yeux le seul vrai problème de compatibilité que l'on peut avoir avec les PC. Pour faire de la visioconférence, ce n'est pas simple pour l'instant.

 La solution la moins onéreuse car gratuite est celle que tu mentionnes. Plus détails ici.

 Il existe d'autres logiciels qui fonctionnent mais payants. Le site macOsX facile en parle aussi ici.

 Sinon cette question a été mainte fois abordée ici. Tu peux utiliser l'outil de recherches pour retrouver.


----------



## Mister_OS (10 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ces réponses.

J'ai maintenant une autre question sur le même sujet:

Connaissez vous des webcams compatibles MAC et PC sur port USB ?
 et surtout à quel prix ?

Merci


----------



## Arthemus (10 Janvier 2005)

Sur port USB avec un mac c'est pas le top...


Je crois qu'ichat n'accepte que les cameras firewire.


----------



## pickwick (11 Janvier 2005)

mais oui il en existe, la philips Toucam pro (trouvable en occasion) fonctionne bien avec un driver que l'on trouve sur versiontracker, et avec ichatusbcam .... fais des recherches et tui trouveras...


----------



## Mister_OS (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression qu'il y un ichatUSB en demo et une version payante ....
Qu'est ce qu'on ne peut pas faire avec la demo que l'on peut faire avec la payante ?

Merci


----------



## Mister_OS (11 Janvier 2005)

POur info a ceux qui recherche la meme chose que moi:
J'ai trouvé le logiciel skype (www.skype.com) qui permet d'établir une très bonne communication audio entre PC et MAC...Il manque plus que la vidéo ...


----------

